# I got crabs



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, just one actually but I like that title 

Meet Hoggle, who arrived only today! Pics aren't the best, the tank is an old Gumtree freebie with some serious scratches, and he's a little shy but got a few decent ones.

This is his setup, taken yesterday before the water settled. And I need to clean the outside of the glass! Will be adding more sand to at least make a bigger hill, need to get some more though.





































And here's the best I can get of Hoggle so far today!




























Isn't he lovely :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

he is indeedy lovely :flrt:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

great set up btw


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

He's got such a cute grumpy face, I love it! Am off upstairs again to see if he's out and about 

ETA: thanks for the setup comment. I love making setups :flrt:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

He is CUTE! what sort of crab is he?


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm glad you like him Thats a great tank for him too, I can see I'm in for some competition with these amphibious tanks


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Jo  He's a rainbow land crab, _Cardisoma armatum. _Will have to get clearer pcs when he's settled in, as the ones I've posted don't show his true colours the best. Have just been up to see him, and found him half way up a plant, but he stopped when he clocked me and calmly and slowly went back into the water under the wood, bless him!

Thanks Steve (just saw your post on preview) I do indeed love him and his little grumpy face


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I'm loving that set up : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Salamanda said:


> I'm loving that set up : victory:


Thank you  I think Hoggle is quite happy in there so far. Every time I go upstairs he's out and about, but he hides when I appear. I think he's already sick of a camera flash... :whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

very nice can i ask where you got him


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I got him from spidersteve 

I did see them on Exotic Pets, but I know opinions vary of buying from them. I've had snails from them and all was great. You'll probably be able to order one from a local shop, if you want one. I've found my local 'small furries and fish' pet shop can order me loads of unexpected things!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Very cool :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thankies 

He's not been hiding when I walk past today, so hopefully get some better pics on soon. He's such a character, and watching him eat is remarkable! I highly recommend crabs :2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive got crabs. Lets just leave it at that


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Loving the setup! Crabs are awesome.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Ive got crabs. Lets just leave it at that


Ooer mister :shock:



Carnuss said:


> Loving the setup! Crabs are awesome.


Thanks  They are awesome! I want more already :blush: But I'm short of space so must be sensible.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ooer mister :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  They are awesome! I want more already :blush: But I'm short of space so must be sensible.



Hahahaha


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Here you go Dawn here is mine his name is "Jerry"


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Pincer said:


> Here you go Dawn here is mine his name is "Jerry"
> 
> 
> image


Oh he is lovely :flrt:

My OH is hogging the PC so I'll have to wait to get more pics of Hoggle up. Have been getting some better ones. I mean, is studying for a degree _really_ more important than me sharing pics of a crab? :lol2:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Feeding plans? What ya got lined up for him? Fish? Bloodworm?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I have lots of things for him to eat! He's already had some bloodworm, pellets, some earthworm, fruit/veg, and watercress. He's had a go at a bit of cuttle too.

Going to get more specifically-for-crabs pellets, a couple of different ones I think. He seems to enjoy whatever goes in there. I put the watercress in after putting some in my frog tank (he lives with some snails, so they like to eat some and it grows too) but it was relished by Hoggle, so it won't be growing in there I don't think!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Some better pics 

posing crab









nom crab









ninja crab


----------

